# Share your Holiday Poodles!



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hmmmm - we're still debating on the whole "poodles + baubles" thing! Those on your tree look mighty tempting!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Adorable pics! 
I wish those were my Christmas stockings  

Here is Lily with Santa


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

No Christmas tree or anything, but I did make him a Christmas collar


----------



## Pennysmama (Apr 23, 2013)

No real holiday pics, her she is with Frosty!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nothing fancy.. Here is Sky with lil jingles


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

MrsKaia said:


> No Christmas tree or anything, but I did make him a Christmas collar


Make? Wow! It is beautiful. How did you create it?


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

We have only Christmas ear bows. No tree yet, we are cutting ours this weekend.


----------



## Sbmargo (Aug 9, 2013)

How do I get an URL of a photo I want to post? Beauregard has a Santa suit, but I can't figure out how to post his photo.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the "right" way to do it, but I upload my pictures to photobucket or my own blog, and then copy the direct url (photobucket has it labeled very nicely for you), come back to the forum, click the icon above the response box that looks like an image of a mountain, and then paste the url there.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

A long time ago.


----------



## Mrs. Shannan (Nov 18, 2012)

LibertyH said:


> We have only Christmas ear bows. No tree yet, we are cutting ours this weekend.


Wow, what a beautiful shiny coat.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

LibertyH said:


> Make? Wow! It is beautiful. How did you create it?


 Thank you. It's relatively easy. At least, I think it is. You need a sewing machine. I used black nylon webbing. Didn't have any other, fancy color. So I covered it with green ribbon. Stitched that right on. Then I stitched two rows of the fancy gold-green-red ribbon on the green one. And then you need a slider (in the picture on the right), and a side release buckle (not in this picture). Look at an old collar for reference. You start at the slider side. It's fun


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

*Merry Christmas from Bentley*

His Christmas Bandana was messed up & I didn't notice. But the sentiment's still there


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

MaryEdwards, I'd love to see the pic right side around...it looks adorable though!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

All the pics are wonderful!


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's Snickers getting festive. I made him the sweater but I'm not finished. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Just blind luck that I went to the city early to pick up fish supplies and the pet store had a Santa! Double luck that I had done her hair for class!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Everyone's photos are great! Here are 2 I took of Misha today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> A long time ago.


Not so long ago.










Last year


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Nico is a little lacking in holiday cheer when I put things on her head, but she let me get one picture in before she'd had enough holiday frivolity for the morning.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What a cutey. I love the expression you get when you see the whites of their eyes in the lower part of the eye.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Hmmmm - we're still debating on the whole "poodles + baubles" thing! Those on your tree look mighty tempting!


Well I must admit I thought Billy would be a complete nightmare with the tree as he is so nosy but he hasn't took a blind bit of notice of it apart from knicking a little father Xmas off it,but I saw him straight away so I put it high up the top so he couldn't get it! Will try and get some Xmas photos of them to post.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I have to share more of Misha. He met Santa today. Santa wasn't very good with dogs unfortunately and kept grabbing Misha even though it wasn't necessary and I kept asking him not to. The professional photo didn't turn out well because I ended up having to move Misha away from handsy Santa but luckily I got a couple shots with my phone before Santa acted up. Misha has a great sit-stay so I was able to put him where I wanted him in front of Santa but Santa kept getting nervous and would grab Misha with both hands on his collar and pull back and once put both hands on his neck. I was too polite perhaps, but kept asking him not to touch Misha because it was upsetting him but apparently Santa didn't understand. The next two dogs had major issues with this Santa as well. The guy was jumpy, nervous and wouldn't listen to the doggy parents. Oh well, I still love the photos I got. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I love all these holiday poodles and kids and friends!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

8 month old Rembrandt with Santa


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer's contribution to the Christmas tree. I have one less German Shepherd ornament. Guess he wants me to replace it with a poodle.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

outwest said:


> Oh, I love all these holiday poodles and kids and friends!


Me too! They all look great!


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, PoodleRick! Love, love, love to see the kids getting older, but Beau stays the same. Thanks for sharing. Lena's contribution to the decorations is tracking sand all through the house after a run on the beach this morning. Silly, Sandy Poodle.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I've posted this one already. But here we go again.

Merry Christmas!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

joshdo7 said:


> Nothing fancy.. Here is Sky with lil jingles


GORGEOUS Poodle!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's Jovi. I couldn't get him close to the tree, and the antlers came off give seconds after the pic was taken.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is Trixie @ 5 months old wearing her Minnie Mouse Christmas sweater. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Loving all these great pics.

Rick


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny's Christmas 2013*

He would not sit in front of the tree for anything. By the time I got him "set" and turned to take the picture he would walk away. So, I had to take a candid. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Holiday Sunny #2*

Santa Baby........


----------



## Maggie B (Jul 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Mila!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I finally got all three of them to pose with the tree. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Toddy likes to pose... Gabriella not so much! Love all the pictures!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is Lichen and it was his third birthday on December 21st. May all of you have a joyous holiday season.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas from Chanter and the kids he loves! Chanter was still for only 2 seconds!


----------



## Bermuda Onyx (Apr 30, 2013)

All dressed up for Christmas dinner! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I love all of the gorgeous Christmas pics, I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!! Happy New Year to all of you!!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------

